# Zoo Med's Betta Log and Betta Hammock?



## derpmeister (Jul 26, 2010)

I have been looking at these two products for my betta.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3956162
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4055997

I don't have any floating plants right now but I plan on getting some soon, and in the meantime I wanted to try one of these out. Has anyone used these in their tanks? Did your fish like them?


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

I have a betta log in Alexander's tank and he loves it! He likes hideing in it and he often lays in it...I've never used to betta hammock though!


----------



## Drift (Jul 26, 2010)

All of my betta's have the logs and they love them.  In fact I need to pick one up for my newest addition, but after 3 years and serious scrubbing the past couple of weeks the paint on my own started chipping off. Thats from my scrub brush mostly though. I don't think gentle washes would harm it. 
The hammock I have, and it kept falling out of the suction cup it sits in. So I was going to get some aquarium sealant and glue it in, but I noticed the wire on the bottom painted green was rusting at the tip so I chucked it. 
Also the floating mirrors are fun. After a little while of use the mirror kind had these cracks going through the plastic. So I snipped it off and used the ball for a while, but ended up loosing it. Gives them something fish safe to flare at.


----------



## noenyu (Jul 31, 2010)

I also have the log and Taco loves it! He likes to spend most of his time in there, swimming in and out at times, especially when its sleep time. I have seen the leaf/hammock but not sure how that one would work. It looks interesting though. Oh and about the log, you might have to sand the inside with some sand paper. The one I bought was somewhat rough inside but it smooths out pretty easily.


----------



## derpmeister (Jul 26, 2010)

Cool! Thanks guys, I will definitely invest in the log then and sand out the inside. My tank has a hood on it, will that be a problem with the floating log? How far above the water does it stick out?


----------



## Drift (Jul 26, 2010)

I'll share some pictures with you later tonight, but I have to leave for work tonight. I have hoods on all my tanks with no problem. 
No need to sand it out, just don't scrub it with a brush every other day with super hot water. I've also had that one for 3 years, my others I have no problems with.


----------



## noenyu (Jul 31, 2010)

Hard to get him out for a picture lol.



















The one I bought was very rough on the inside and I didn't want it to tear his fins so I had to sand down the inside.


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Ooooo I just love the photos of Taco in his log! I have to get my bettas some logs...


----------



## kikuhoshi (Mar 26, 2010)

I've never used the hammock, but I've seen complaints on here about how the inside of the leaf has metal in it, which corrodes and causes a black gunky thing to ooze out. Not exactly something I want to keep in my tank, you know? I'll see if I can find the thread(s?) I'm thinking about right now, and post them here. 

I'd love to try the log, but they're so darn expensive. I'm not paying 15 bucks for something I see in the reptile section for $5 (the bamboo tunnels). I'd get a bamboo thing, but I don't want to take a chance and have it gunk in my tank because I'm too much of a numbskull to realize it's rotting.


----------



## kikuhoshi (Mar 26, 2010)

Okay, it won't let me edit my post, but here's the topic I remembered. It's on a different site, but had been referenced in a hammock thread on BettaFish.com. 

http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/aquariumforum/showthread.php?t=57831


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

I have the log, works great as a feeding ring and my girls love it. Lucy thinks she owns it and won't let anyone else in...maybe cuz she eats there.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

Lucy is very protective over HER log


----------



## Drift (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah, my hammock rusted too nevermind it never stayed in the suction cup longer than a day, but Urkle could have been knocking it off during the night just to annoy me. 
As everyone said on their, rust isn't a health hazard just you pay for something that will fall apart shortly in a few weeks. =/ I'm glad I wasn't the only one. I never purchased another one as I had large silk plants in my tank anyways.


----------



## PeiMai (Aug 7, 2010)

Ok so Im a bit naive about all of this stuff. Is it a *must* to have plants that reach to the top of the water?


----------



## derpmeister (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks for your input guys! Yeah I had heard that the hammock has some rust issues, so I'll stick to the log.

It's not really a must to have floating plants and such, but bettas do like to rest especially at night and this makes it easier for them to relax and be close to their oxygen source. Just a nice way to spoil your betta. :lol:

Personally, I want a floating place for Toki to sleep because every night he'll either lie down flat on the bottom of his tank or lie on his side and float on the surface-- he gives me a heart attack every time and he looks completely dead! If he's in his log I'll know he's sleeping and probably not dead lol.


----------



## noenyu (Jul 31, 2010)

derpmeister said:


> Thanks for your input guys! Yeah I had heard that the hammock has some rust issues, so I'll stick to the log.
> 
> It's not really a must to have floating plants and such, but bettas do like to rest especially at night and this makes it easier for them to relax and be close to their oxygen source. Just a nice way to spoil your betta. :lol:
> 
> Personally, I want a floating place for Toki to sleep because every night he'll either lie down flat on the bottom of his tank or lie on his side and float on the surface-- he gives me a heart attack every time and he looks completely dead! If he's in his log I'll know he's sleeping and probably not dead lol.



The hole on the top of the log is really nice for that. They can rest and still get oxygen very easily from the hole. I know what you mean about them looking dead. :| My grandma actually woke me up early one morning because she thought he had died. 

Taco loves to rest/sleep in it. It's either the log or his plant but mostly the log lol.


----------



## TharBePirates (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks for sharing all the positive on the log (and the negative on the leaf). I keep on seeing these hanging next to the betta cups and was this whole time wondering if they were a good purchase. ;-)


----------



## derpmeister (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah! I'm so glad I bought it, Toki just loves it. My only problem was that it was a little rough on the inside, but I just sanded it down on the inside like someone mentioned and it's perfect now.


----------



## CjRager89 (Aug 12, 2010)

wow, those logs are great! I wish i could get one, but right now I am redoing my tank and putting in all live plants and real drift wood. i think a fake log might stand out :-(


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

They look pretty real actually! I have one in every one of my bettas tanks. Duke likes to do circles around it to make sure no one goes in - even though he lives alone. I think the shock of living alone in that tiny cup so long left him scarred.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

I actually had three of the Logs, but after about a year the paint started flaking off and the material that it is made of is really ruff and it just started to crumble away.


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

Yikes.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Yep, but they only done that after they were a year old. I was in the middle of moving, the logs dried out, and they really started crumbling away.


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

Well if that happens to me, I'll have to buy new ones. My bettas like them too much for me to take them out.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I have the hammock, and Lucky loves it! No problems yet! (Sorry about the Blurryness!)
http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=15895&stc=1&d=1282000513 

I want the log but I'm afraid the filter will cause it to drift around and the filter discharge will get on the top of it and flood it...poo. :-?


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

Nice bubblenest.  Just be careful when you take it off, make sure you take fishy out first, incase theres any rust water.


----------



## artist4life (Aug 12, 2010)

i want to get the log i have heard a lot of good things about it not too sure about the hammock


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

Out of fear, I personally don't use the hammocks. I have java moss balls for my bettas to rest on, along with the logs


----------



## TharBePirates (Aug 15, 2010)

Just FYI for anyone out in California and near a Pet Extreme, I was just at one and they sell the logs for $7.99!


----------

